# Puppy with a Tail Kink



## humphreybogart (Feb 26, 2016)

Good evening! We lost both of beloved goldens this year...one who was 13.5 and one who was 11.5. We have found a breeder who has a litter with 3 boys and we have 3rd pick for a boy. One of the 3 boys has a kink in his tail. Could this be a huge problem in the future and could it indicate other things are wrong with him?It would be devastating if we took this puppy and it had more health problems later due to genetics. Anything you could share would be great.
Thanks,
MB


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Jacks has a little kink in his tail. 

Based on where it is + it not being there at 2 weeks.... it's related to the mom stepping on his tail probably. Or a similar injury. 

I have no idea why you'd be concerned about health problems related to the kink. It's really nothing. As the feathering grows in and the pup grows up - there's no reason to remember there's a kink at all. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

I have only seen one kink a tail that was noticeable as the pup grew - and it simply made his tail a good couple of inches shorter.  He was fine health wise.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

a kink is usually caused by a injury possibly during birth. If concerned ask the breeder if the tail has been checked by a vet. I would not worry unless your planning to show him in confirmation.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Generally speaking, in Goldens it is not an issue. Kinked tails are usually caused by hemivertabra in the tail or spine. In the tail, no big deal. In the spine, it can be an issue.

I have seen a number of Goldens with kinked tails and have never seen the kink cause an issue. For awhile, many years ago, it seemed like I had a kinked tail in every litter! None of the pups ever had any issues and as mentioned, most of the time you could not even tell by the time they were adults. Heck, I even had a Golden born with a natural bob tail and he was fine (looked like a giant cocker spaniel  )

Here is an article on it

Hemivertebrae - TopDogHealth.com


----------



## humphreybogart (Feb 26, 2016)

*Kinked Tail*

Thanks for the wonderful information. I have one more question. How would we know if it is more severe than just the one bump in the tail? Should we have X-rays? What did you do with the ones in your litters that had this issue?
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I wouldn't do x-Rays for 1 kink in the tail. I might if the kink was at the base of the tail, right where it connects to the spine, and if the vet felt it was necessary but otherwise I wouldn't worry about it.

I didn't X-ray my pups with kinked tails. I did tell the vet at their well puppy check, so he/she could check them out and observe them.

None of the pups had issues, and in most cases the kink was barely noticeable by the time they were adults.


----------



## humphreybogart (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like we have a new puppy! Thanks for the info!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I totally understand your concern. When I picked my first golden puppy, the one I originally picked had a kinked tail. I actually did not notice it, until I felt it. The breeder said it was not an issue, and that it would probably not be noticeable once he grew his adult fur. I too was afraid it meant something bad with his spine or that it would need to be amputated later.

I ended up picking another puppy instead, but always felt guilty that I turned down that puppy. As I read more about it, I now realize it would not have been an issue.


----------

